# Look! A monkey!



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Buahaha! Not really, but hey. Made ya look!

Hi, all! I'm Shelby, and I live in... *drumroll* Montana! Yup. Da Big Sky. USA, babaay!

Actually, I live in the mountains. So technically not the big sky, but you get the picture.

Hmm. I'm addicted to Stephenie Meyer's Twilight Saga, and I have uber pics. LOL. Yeah.

I'm not a new member, I've actually been on here for a year or two, but see, my comp crashed one day, and I lost all my faves and history and stuff, so I ended up not able to restore it all, and remember it all... and then things just got busy. But I'm back now!

I have three Quarter Horses, and I'm training them, though one isn't going to get any further, I can see, so I'm sort of looking for a trained reiner... He's an ex barrel horse, so he's somewhat hopeless. >.<

Oh well.

I also have a Belgian mare named Dixie. She's a sweetie.  

Anywho, I am 14. That is thuroughly random, but tis a fact.

I love RPGs, Horses, Sports, and *flyingtacklehugs* 

Ha.

I'm a sports addict. Seriously, it's rare when you find me not doing something sporty, and when you do, it's because I'm on here.  

MUSIC. Is my life. I love it. Avenged Sevenfold is my all time fave band, followed by Papa Roach, then Muse, and All-American Rejects, Green Day, Simple Plan, Fall Out Boy, Buckcherry, My Chemical Romance, Paramore, Nickleback, Hinder, Saving Abel, Daughtry, Breaking Benjamin, Evanescence... Yeah, the list goes on. I have many more, but those are just the ones I can think of right now.

Um, Anything else I'm forgetting? Any questions, feel free to ask. 

Ta! 

~Shelbs


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum. 
Have fun posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum shelby!
Nice to meet you


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Wekcome =]


----------



## GypsyNymph (Feb 23, 2008)

Welcome! Nice to meet you. I like a lot of the bands you listen to!


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

^ ^ )

Thanks, guys. *hugs midnightrider* yay! More people who like the same music I do!


----------



## eventer_beau (Jul 28, 2008)

hey welcome, i'm amanda. :]
have fun posting!


----------



## GypsyNymph (Feb 23, 2008)

Nita said:


> ^ ^ )
> 
> Thanks, guys. *hugs midnightrider* yay! More people who like the same music I do!


YAY haha


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

thanks, guys. And nice to meet 'cha, Amanda.


----------

